# Oh no. Wet after Advantix...



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

No way I'd re-apply. If it's still oily, it's still there.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't reapply it either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't reapply*

*I would NOT REAPPLY.*

you can call your vet and tell them what happened and ask their advice if it would make you feel better.


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

*I think you just made it.....*

our vet told us 6 hours was good enough!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It's dangerous to reapply, especially if it is still in his body. Just pick it back up next month!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I wasn't going to reapply, but just wanted to see if anyone else disagreed. He's still greasy, not as much as before his swim, but you can definitely still see it. I'm sure it will be fine. I didn't want to overmedicate him. If anything, we won't make any trips up our family's cabin in the next thirty days. lol. Thanks again.


----------

